
SRE School: No Haunted Forests - jmillikin
https://john-millikin.com/sre-school/no-haunted-forests
======
robotbikes
I like the haunted forest analogy more than technical debt. There also seem to
be some good insights here about how to approach rewrites that don't just toss
out the baby with the bathwater.

